# Man here. Advice for pull over type jackets?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright ladies, I realize many are in the "trend setter" cities or even other countries but I seem to look good in pull overs. Had a North Face pull over type jacket that fit really good but lost it.... 

So basically looking for advice on these types of jackets? I don't really need North Face, but would like a trendy brand. I shopped Old Navy commonly but looking for ideas here. Thin, decently form fitting but NOT skin tight, not $200, and might have a little fashion appeal. 

Also, what is common around here is an untucked button up dress shirt with slightly rolled sleeves. This is a good look for me, but my GOD is it common so I am looking for an alternative for winter. I MUST be able to dress cooler. Heavy anything will not work. My body heater works just fine! 

I think where I am frustrated is I cannot get in stores or they do the stupid mask thing.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Since you don't want a girlfriend, why do you care what women will think? Just buy any old thing that's comfortable.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Since you don't want a girlfriend, why do you care what women will think? Just buy any old thing that's comfortable.


But, as a man, he'll want to remain prepared in case of a chance meeting of a nice woman or two, or six.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My fella is a fan of 1/4 zip sweaters and pullovers. He buys a lot of clothing and shoes/boots from both Orvis and Johnston & Murphy. Both are pricey but deals can be found among their sale items. 

They don't typically carry items emblazoned with brand logos, and most people wouldn't recognize the brands anyway, so they probably aren't great for 'brand-signaling' if that's what you're looking for. But they make quality clothing that looks good, lasts beautifully and fits well. 

By the way, OP, you appear to find women's interest in the brand of your of clothing objectionable. The answer may not be to wear clothes you don't love just to display a brand, but to wear what you want and not worry about women who care about such things. Trust me, we're out there.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, this woman despises logos. I won't provide free advertising for anyone. I might be able to be talked into carrying a Chanel bag if they gave it to me. Paying big bucks to provide free advertising is nuts.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

my wife got me a Barbour jacket Barn Jacket, which i love so much at Orvis


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

For someone who has negative views about women, and their money hungry ways... you want to wear labels to attract these types of women anyway? 

I’ll tell you why... because you are attractive to these types of women. Yet... you complain about them and kinda hate them.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> For someone who he negative about women, and their money hungry ways... you want to wear labels to attract the women anyway?
> 
> I’ll tell you why... because you are attractive to these types of women. Yet... you complain about them and kinda hate them.


There ya go. I changed my post for you as I have apparently offended. I like to have some decent threads around. that is all!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> There ya go. I changed my post for you as I have apparently offended. I like to have some decent threads around. that is all!


I’m not offended at all. I love nice clothes and such. I was just simply pointing something out.

My suggestion would be to go to REI or ****s and try them on... I know it’s hard with Covid but I’d your going to spend that kind of money you want to be sure! I love north face, and Patagonia on men.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

@Girl_power , you mentioned NF, so maybe I should play it safe for now and it seems their line is in an athletic store close to me. I do agree that regarding clothes, I am an in-person buyer only. Size just means so little. I have Medium to XL size shirts that fit the same....

What has always been an issue is I have long arms, which usually means fitted dress shirts only, but fleece pullovers are usually fine. My NF jacket had nice long arms, which I always liked. 

I somehow always find myself at Khols though! It sort of became my store for a minute, but they usually just have more "safe" styles which bugs me. Going to actual malls gives me anxiety bad, so I would sure like to find some other stores that have multiple lines of more "trendy" threads.


----------



## gold5932 (Jun 10, 2020)

I think finding brick and mortar stores to shop in may be hard in certain areas. My local malls are open, both outdoor and indoor. There's a store called Bonobos in our mall that carries some nice and trendy clothes for men. Also, Nordstrom has a pretty good men's department to try on certain designers and you can enter most stores from outside. 

I definitely don't like labels but nice clothes are pretty easy to spot. A well dressed man in nice clothes is definitely eye catching. I think it all depends on how much you can spend or willing to spend.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Dude, what the heck do you care about anyone's opinion as to your wear style. Get anything you like and **** anyone's opinion. Get secure with yourself first.

If there's anything other than her being my mother that I most appreciate about my mother is that from very early on she took me with her for her shopping, being fabrics for a new dress, or just to have an opinion on a new dress or shoes but I learned early on to have an opinion about fashion, style, color coordination, sense of what's good for your own body to fit. This is all stuff that you don't actually need to live it but observe, see magazines like GQ and you will have an idea, although, I personally find it very queer they occasionally have some manly stuff, but at least you can get a sense of it. Like I said before, get secure and comfortable with your own skin first.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

@Rob_1 , lol, yeah I rarely use the GQ standard. I can usually look pretty put together without the "styling too hard" look.....which just isn't me. 
I think maybe my question was misunderstood. I am not as much looking for fashion "advice" as much as advice on where to find the types of clothes I mentioned. One thing is certain with me, I HATE clothes shopping with a passion! I want to find what I want to look at online, then go to a store, try it, and buy it.

I am trying to spot stores that are easy for me to handle socially, and may have what I need. We used to have a "Dillards" that had a lot of decent clothing. They were way over priced but I could usually spot something. Of course that something is never on sale. I am a guy that keeps and wears clothes a LONG time!!! Way longer than any woman would ever accept, but......

I think finding stores with multiple good designer brands and fair priced are what I would like to find. I might need to look at Nordstrom as recommended above.

One time I learned that I look pretty sharp in these like partial button up Tshirts. It really takes the simple T look to a different level and I found the BEST ones for me at.........Wally.....lol No kidding, they had a little distress look, fit right, and love em.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

OK. I have one suggestion: L.L.Bean. Great quality stuff for man. You can shop online. See if anything tickles your fancy.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Rob_1 said:


> OK. I have one suggestion: L.L.Bean. Great quality stuff for man. You can shop online. See if anything *tickles your fancy*.


Appreciate it Rob......but you cannot use the above ever again! lol


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I’ll second ll bean!!


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I dress in outdoorsy clothes a lot. I admit i like NF and Patagonia but we don't have a lot of money. Just try to get it on sale and i've had a lot of my clothes for many years.I don't have the money to shop a lot so just keep clothes forever.


----------

